# Bow & Muzzleloader



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

*12-14-12 PLEASE SEE POST 11 as DNR has changed interpretation. So No, you can not Muzzy.bow hunt at same time . I thank them for correcting a mistake.... (Malainse)*


The "upper levels" of the DNR have passed on a new interpretation of the law today through Mike Avery and supported on their Facebook page. Apparently in a complete reversal, they WILL allow hunters that have a valid combo, antlerless or both firearm and bow tags to carry BOTH a firearm and a bow into the field at the same time!

Any questions regarding this ruling can be directed to the Michigan Department of Natural Resources Facebook page. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I am hunting in the morning. Did they say when it was affective?


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Mr Mom said:


> I am hunting in the morning. Did they say when it was affective?


Immediately, the law didn't change. Just the interpretation.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

great, Thanks


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

PLEASE USE CAUTION !!!

I sent them a message for clarification ???? 

I questioned where they state is legal to Muzzy and bow hunt at same time ? 

WCO states that during the muzzy season can only possess a muzzy or crossbow...

Thus if was in the blind with a regular bow you would be in violation.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

This interpretation came down from a Sgt. directly to Mike Avery in writing and was verified by the MDNR Facebook page. It took a couple of weeks of research, but this is their resulting determination.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Blueump said:


> Apparently in a complete reversal, they WILL allow hunters that have a valid combo, antlerless or both firearm and bow tags to carry BOTH a firearm and a bow into the field at the same time!


 




LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

:evilsmile


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Who wants to tote two weapons into the woods? Blahhh, give me my bow and I'm happy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Mightymouse said:


> Who wants to tote two weapons into the woods? Blahhh, give me my bow and I'm happy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




I enjoy bow hunting a lot more too, but when deer go back to a major feeding pattern in late season and ol' mossy is 100 yards plus out in a food plot....I'll be reaching for the Encore. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Mightymouse said:


> Who wants to tote two weapons into the woods? Blahhh, give me my bow and I'm happy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I bow hunt all season long, I would probably use my rifle and or shotgun more if I had a clear shot over 50 yards, but where I hunt its pretty thick, I can only count on a clear shot out to about 35 yds, and a tricky shot out to about 50. If I hunt State or Federal land, or my buddy's property that offers 100 or better, then I'll pull out the center fires. But thats few and far between, I like waking up, having a cup of joe or two, hitting the shower, and then out the back door waaay too much. My friends and family pretty much come over to my place and Bow hunt also, lot of bone running around the 'ole Ponderosa.:shhh:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I questioned the DNR about this and here is reply I received today. No, you can not carry a bow while muzzy hunting. 


Reply from DNR:

Thanks for your patience as we work on getting an official and final answer on this question, and thank you for bringing your concerns to our attention. It turns out there was a misinterpretation of the WCO and we have now remedied that with a memo to all of our Law Enforcement personnel (to make sure everyone is now on the same page). I just posted a correction on Mike Avery's page and will share that with you as well (feel free to share on your forums):

To Mike Avery and all others on this thread:

We regret having to do this, but upon further review of the Wildlife Conservation Order regulating muzzleloader hunting, it has become apparent that we need to correct our earlier statement here (and the Sergeant's original message to Mike) about whether it is legal to carry afield both a muzzleloader and bow and arrow during the concurrent muzzleloader and archery seasons.

The official interpretation from DNR's Law Enforcement Division is the following: If you are participating in the muzzleloader season, you are limited to possession of a muzzleloader (or also a crossbow in the Lower Peninsula) and may NOT also carry a vertical bow with you into the field. Although the archery season runs concurrently, the hunter must make the decision as to which season they are participating in and may only carry afield the legal weapons for that season.

The confusion over this restriction arose from two sections in the Wildlife Conservation Order: 3.101 (3) and 3.101 (5). The first states clearly that "a person hunting deer with a muzzleloading firearm during the muzzle-loading and black-powder firearms season shall only possess or carry afield, or take a deer with a muzzle-loading rifle, muzzle-loading shotgun, or black-powder pistol, loaded with black-powder or a commercially manufactured black-powder substitute, or (in the Lower Peninsula) a crossbow."

The second section states that during an open bow and arrow season, "a person hunting deer with a bow and arrow or a crossbow shall not possess or carry afield a pistol, revolver or any other firearm unless the person is properly licensed to hunt deer with a firearm and is hunting in an area open to firearm deer hunting."

It second section was inaccurately read as applying to properly licensed hunters during muzzleloader season, but our experts have determined that section 3.101 (5) refers only to deer seasons open to all types of firearm hunting (youth, disabled, veterans, early and late antlerless and regular November firearm season) and that the muzzleloader season does not qualify as it is limited to black-powder only.

The full text of the Wildlife Conservation Order sections we have cited can be found at http://michigan.gov/documents/ChapterIII_128581_7.pdf. We sincerely apologize for any confusion this has caused and hope that this explanation will answer any lingering questions. If not, please feel free to contact us on our Facebook page or by emailing us at [email protected]. Thank you for your patience as we sorted this out -- it is great to see so many hunters excited about muzzleloader season!


----------

